# Tesco Diet Shakes, anyone..??



## Chimpette

Hi All,

My name is Susan and I am mahoosively over weight...!

I've managed to put on about 41/2 stone since getting married in Sept 2006, I have 2 boys aged 3 & 1.

I tried every diet going, and never lose more than half stone on them, and then suddenly nothing :shrug:

I'd like to have another baby and hopefully will start trying at xmas, so I've decided it's all or nothing now, and liked the look of the Lighterlife or Cambridge diet, can't afford either of those, so I'm doing the tesco milk shake diet, same sort of idea as the others, but a hell of alot cheaper.

I start on monday, anyone else care to join me..?? :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## emzeebob

me me :yipee::yipee: :wave:

i put on 4 and 1/2 stone in pregnancy, im around 17 n a half stone now, im 5ft 10 though, 

am starting a diet monday but cant decide between slimfast or the tesco milkshakes, got to look at the prices first, im on fb if u fancy a chat, ive decided to weigh myself on sundays only


----------



## Chimpette

emzeebob said:


> me me :yipee::yipee: :wave:
> 
> i put on 4 and 1/2 stone in pregnancy, im around 17 n a half stone now, im 5ft 10 though,
> 
> am starting a diet monday but cant decide between slimfast or the tesco milkshakes, got to look at the prices first, im on fb if u fancy a chat, ive decided to weigh myself on sundays only

Hi Emzeebob,

I would love to join you on facebook, who should I search for?

I'm 5ft 9, but weigh more than you.. hahahaha :blush:

I'm weighing monday mornings, I was quite nervous about starting the diet, but now I'm quite looking forward to it, just hope I can stick to it and it works.. but hopefully with us helping each other it shouldn't be a problem.

Also just noticed that we're going to be ttc at about the same time too... 

Speak to you soon :happydance: :flower:


----------



## emzeebob

search for emee emzeebob preece hun the pic is of me and my son jaycob xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi,

Just added you


----------



## Chimpette

My 1st week on Tesco ultra slim shakes and I've lost 8lb...!

Hope I lose the same this week, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lollip0p

well done! 

how much are the shakes? and how are you doing your diet?


----------



## Chimpette

I buy a tub of shake for £4.00 which has enough for 12 shakes so lasts 6 days.

I have a shake in the morning and a shake in the afternoon, and then a sensible dinner... at night if I feel abit peckish I have a small bag of mini chedders and a piece of fruit.


----------



## Angelicous

oooh I may join in... I have a couple of slim fasts I never used from last time they were on offer :p xx


----------



## Chimpette

Do it come over to the dark side.. LOL


----------



## bloodbinds

i brought a couple of the tins of shakes the other week and done nothing with them! Lol. I am currently eating a tub of cookie dough ice cream so I'm not really helping myself, lol. But hoping I can kick start myself into losing some weight!


----------



## Chimpette

2nd week and I'm weighing one day early as I want to cheat tonight as we're off to the cinema. 

And I've lost another 4lbs, so that's 12lbs altogether so far....


----------



## laurac1988

Hi Ladies,

I'm going to be starting on the ASDA version of these next week. Dad is getting married in August so would like to look my best 

Hopefully they'll help me lose a bit of weight. I've gained a lot from going from a active "on my feet" job to a job where I work 12 hour shifts and sit the whole time


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Laurac,

Good to see another member to our thread.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll do brilliently on it!


----------



## Natty_babez

I am currently on slim fast and weigh myself for the first time 2moro night, i'm sooo scared i am sat in bed now starving after having my tea earlier im sooo bad at dieting :(

Do the tesco or ASDA shakes taste nice? You make them with water instead of milk don't you? 

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Natty,

I'm not sure about the asda, but with the tesco you make them with skimmed milk, they taste nice.

I'm the same I'm usually rubbish at diets, but I'm finding this one quite easy as I guess it's quite strict. Saying that I have had a take away this week, so I doubt I will lose anything, but I'll be back strict next week ;o)

Welcome to the club by the way


----------



## Natty_babez

How much are the tins from Tesco? I've just weighed myself n i've only lost a stinkin pound !!! I'm so mad n upset i know its only the first week but i thought i'd have lost more than that :( Oooh welll i'll carry on 

xxx


----------



## Lollip0p

Im thikning of doing slimfast, how does it all actually work? do you eat any real food? as i think I would miss my real food. lol any help would be fab!


----------



## Natty_babez

I am just using the shakes but they do meals n food bars aswell apparently. I have 2 shakes a day n then 3 healthy snacks during the day inbetween the shakes then one 500 calorie meal. I normally have my shakes for breakfast n dinner n then have a healthy tea but you can do whatever way you find easier. If me and OH go out for lunch i'll just swap that around nhave my shake for tea instead that day.

You can become a member on the slim fast website for free n it'll tell you everything on there n they send you motivational emails n you can monitor your food n weight loss etc 

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

The tins in tesco are £4 and you can get the pre-mixed shakes that cost 99p good for when your out and about.

I'm the same as Natty I have a shake for breakfast and dinner, and then a meal for tea. 

Don't give up Natty, wait to see what you lose this week, it'll be both it I'm sure.

Not sure I'm going to lose anything myself this week as I was a naughty girl and had a takeaway and some other bits and bobs that I'm not allowed.. :dohh:

Still onwards and upwards, on a plus note I managed to go to work in some trousers that I havent' been able to fit into since before I had my youngest, so I was pretty pleased about that :thumbup:


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hi, I'm looking into doing this too. I did it before and I lost a few lbs, but this time I want to do it properly. I can't start til I get paid, but need some buddies to keep me motivated...so thought I'd join u on here. 

What sort of things do you have for your tea? Xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi tivethoughts, 

I usually have soup, some savory (not sure I've spelt that right) rice, or chicken breast with lettace in a pitta bread with some chips. That's pretty much all I've been eating... and I've been so naughty today :o( Picking at everything....

Hope I havent' put on tomorrow, I shall keep you all posted.

And welcome to the group tivethoughts, hopefully we'll all keep each other on track


----------



## Chimpette

As suspected only 1lb lost... but 1lb is better than nothing LOL

Onwards and upwards, I'm hoping for a big number next week :o)


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hey chimpette, a 1lb loss is a loss...well done!! :) 

I can't wait to get started with the shakes I need to shift some of this weight. 

Hope ur well. X


----------



## lucy_x

Wow ladies well done on any weight loss, I may start the shakes tomorrow....We have LOADSA slimfast in the cupboard, i tried it last year and didnt get past a week without flaking out and feeling so tired...I lost 19lbs in 3 weeks with other methods and then went off the band wagon completely :( I put on 3 stone in pregnancy which never got shifted and have put on a further stone, making me 17st 4lbs and 5ft 10in....Iv got to do something but have no will power at all :(


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies :wave:

Thanks. I think I'm losing inches rather than weight, as I bought a new top on saturday from tesco's (haven't been able to buy clothes from there as too big :blush:) it was alittle tight on my belly, so hung it in my wardrobe.

This morning I saw it and thought i'm going to put that on and see just how tight it is again, and it fitted perfectly.. :thumbup: Infact I'm wearing it to work as we speak.. haha

tivethoughts - when are you going to start?

lucy - come on and join us on the dark side, lets see just how much weight we can lose together.

I need to lose 4.5 stone to get to the weight I was when I was married (I was still big though :haha:)

I'm going to try and lose 6-7 stone in total...


----------



## kayleigh1985

:wave:

Can I join in? I've also gained weight since being married. I need to lose 5 stone - we're going to Florida in September so I'm hoping to lose the bulk of it by then. I've been looking at doing slim fast for the past week now and I think I've finally made up my mind. Off to by a tin when I finish work - it's currently £2.99 in Boots :thumbup: 

I plan on having my main meal at lunch time though with a shake at dinner time as by the time I get home from work I'm too busy with my little girl to have a proper dinner. 

I will weigh every Friday.

Well done on your loss so far Chimpette :flower:


----------



## Natty_babez

I'm soooo hopin i've lost somethin this Wednesday i've been quite good (we went out Saturday so had a drink n pizza eeek ) I know this is completly the wrong forum for this question but do any of you ladies know if having the Mirena coil can make you gain weight? I've had it in for a good few months now thinks its about 6 and even tho i haven't been watching what i've been eating i've piled on weight. I went to put some pants on i only wore a month ago n couldn't do the top button up :( So wondering if this might be some of the problem !!!

Anyway good luck when you weigh yourself girlies n fingers crossed for us all

xxx


----------



## +tivethoughts

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm losing inches rather than weight, as I bought a new top on saturday from tesco's (haven't been able to buy clothes from there as too big :blush:) it was alittle tight on my belly, so hung it in my wardrobe.
> 
> This morning I saw it and thought i'm going to put that on and see just how tight it is again, and it fitted perfectly.. :thumbup: Infact I'm wearing it to work as we speak.. haha
> 
> *tivethoughts - when are you going to start?
> *
> lucy - come on and join us on the dark side, lets see just how much weight we can lose together.
> 
> I need to lose 4.5 stone to get to the weight I was when I was married (I was still big though :haha:)
> 
> I'm going to try and lose 6-7 stone in total...

Well done on fitting into that top! Bet that felt good! 

I'm starting on Tuesday. Can't wait really...feeling really motivated to do this, and this thread will be good to keep me motivated. X


----------



## littleblonde

Hello Everyone. I am gonna stalk you all for a little while :blush: So please keep updating your progress. i have around 3 more stone to lose and the way i am doing it is sooo slow. But i always worry with shakes that i won't lose anything. But i am curious so may be joining you all soon. I am away next thursday for 6 days so i won't be able to start till after then. 

So good luck to all xx


----------



## Chimpette

kayleigh1985 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Can I join in? I've also gained weight since being married. I need to lose 5 stone - we're going to Florida in September so I'm hoping to lose the bulk of it by then. I've been looking at doing slim fast for the past week now and I think I've finally made up my mind. Off to by a tin when I finish work - it's currently £2.99 in Boots :thumbup:
> 
> I plan on having my main meal at lunch time though with a shake at dinner time as by the time I get home from work I'm too busy with my little girl to have a proper dinner.
> 
> I will weigh every Friday.
> 
> Well done on your loss so far Chimpette :flower:


:hi: Kayleigh,

Welcome to the group your in great company :winkwink: LOL

I weigh every sunday because that's the night I like to cheat the most. Infact if I'm honest I cheat for the whole day although I do try not to snack before having a take away :haha:

I know we can all lose weight together :flower:



Natty_babez said:


> I'm soooo hopin i've lost somethin this Wednesday i've been quite good (we went out Saturday so had a drink n pizza eeek ) I know this is completly the wrong forum for this question but do any of you ladies know if having the Mirena coil can make you gain weight? I've had it in for a good few months now thinks its about 6 and even tho i haven't been watching what i've been eating i've piled on weight. I went to put some pants on i only wore a month ago n couldn't do the top button up :( So wondering if this might be some of the problem !!!
> 
> Anyway good luck when you weigh yourself girlies n fingers crossed for us all
> 
> xxx

:hi: Natty,

Good luck for tomorrow, although I'm sure you've done great. No matter what diet, we are all allowed one cheat day, I think if we didn't have that, we would lose the will to carry on, so don't beat yourself up over it. :hugs:

I have no idea about the mirena coil, I always use the pill :shrug: sure someone else on here would be able to help you though

Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Chimpette

+tivethoughts said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm losing inches rather than weight, as I bought a new top on saturday from tesco's (haven't been able to buy clothes from there as too big :blush:) it was alittle tight on my belly, so hung it in my wardrobe.
> 
> This morning I saw it and thought i'm going to put that on and see just how tight it is again, and it fitted perfectly.. :thumbup: Infact I'm wearing it to work as we speak.. haha
> 
> *tivethoughts - when are you going to start?
> *
> lucy - come on and join us on the dark side, lets see just how much weight we can lose together.
> 
> I need to lose 4.5 stone to get to the weight I was when I was married (I was still big though :haha:)
> 
> I'm going to try and lose 6-7 stone in total...
> 
> Well done on fitting into that top! Bet that felt good!
> 
> I'm starting on Tuesday. Can't wait really...feeling really motivated to do this, and this thread will be good to keep me motivated. XClick to expand...

Hi Tivethoughts,

So a week today, means you get to eat whatever you want for a whole week, I did that for the weekend before I started, tried to get it all out of system.. Haha Your right we can definitely keep each other motivated. I know we are going to do great! :thumbup:




littleblonde said:


> Hello Everyone. I am gonna stalk you all for a little while :blush: So please keep updating your progress. i have around 3 more stone to lose and the way i am doing it is sooo slow. But i always worry with shakes that i won't lose anything. But i am curious so may be joining you all soon. I am away next thursday for 6 days so i won't be able to start till after then.
> 
> So good luck to all xx

:hi: littleblonde,

Welcome even if your stalking :winkwink:.


----------



## Chimpette

So update from me...

I just got back from seeing my sister (stayed there the night) and ended up having fish & chips (doh!) Then today we went to Drusilias was fantastic, but ended up again cheating (double doh!). Back home now so starting afresh tomorrow. Have 5 days until weigh day... have to get myself back in gear!


----------



## laurac1988

Am using the shakes as and when at the moment. Mostly using the myfitnesspal iphone app to keep track of what I'm eating - it's really useful!


----------



## Natty_babez

Just weight myself and the whole pound i lost last week i have now put on !! I'm gutted i didn't feel like i'd lost anything but i still had hope ha, Going to book myself in with the doctor next week i think

xxx


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hi, hope you are all getting on well! 

I am officially starting Tesco ultra slim tomorrow morning. I will weigh myself in the morning so I can record ny starting weight...I'm terrified lol. 

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine! Xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

oh no Natty, I hope you get some answers from the doctor.

Good luck for tomorrow tivethoughts, your gonna do great I'm sure.

Well for me this week no weight loss, am actually surprised I didn't put any weight back on seen as I had 4... yes 4 takeaways in total... naughty girl! 

So here's to a new week, I'm going to be very good because I'm off out on saturday and I want to be able to buy some new clothes in a new size for it... 

Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## +tivethoughts

Well done on STS chimpette! And 4 takeaways...yum lol. 

Ok, so I've weighed and wow....I am officially the heaviest I've EVER been. 16st exactly. 

I feel so ashamed that I've let myself get to this - hubby and I both like a few beers and its done me no good. So, no more drink for me unless spesh occasion. 

Day 1 of ultra slim and I really like the shakes. I've had cafe latte for brekkie and I had a choccy one for lunch yesterday. Use skimmed milk powder to keep costs down and blend them in the blender. So yummy. 

Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## jay92

Hey ladies,

Wondering if I could join this group?
I darent step on the scales incase they die on me lol!!
Would love a weightloss buddy to catch up with and motivate each other?

X Justine


----------



## Chimpette

+tivethoughts said:


> Well done on STS chimpette! And 4 takeaways...yum lol.
> 
> Ok, so I've weighed and wow....I am officially the heaviest I've EVER been. 16st exactly.
> 
> I feel so ashamed that I've let myself get to this - hubby and I both like a few beers and its done me no good. So, no more drink for me unless spesh occasion.
> 
> Day 1 of ultra slim and I really like the shakes. I've had cafe latte for brekkie and I had a choccy one for lunch yesterday. Use skimmed milk powder to keep costs down and blend them in the blender. So yummy.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Xx

Hi Tivethoughts,

don't worry I'm in exactly the same boat as you but alot heavier.. :haha:

We can do this together :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

jay92 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Wondering if I could join this group?
> I darent step on the scales incase they die on me lol!!
> Would love a weightloss buddy to catch up with and motivate each other?
> 
> X Justine

Hi Jay92 :thumbup:

Welcome to the group, would love for you to join with us and motivate each other. 

I'm utterly determined to lose 5 stone by xmas as I want another baby :winkwink:


----------



## jay92

Aww thank you :) 

Yayy defo no better reason to lose weight than that!
I must have put on at least 4st with my dd. 

Have you been finding the shakes filling? 
I've had my first one this morning and seem to be good so far. 
What snacks has everyone been eating?

I just want to be able to wear nice clothes and not look like shamu 

Xx


----------



## Chimpette

to be honest I try not to snack at all during the day because I don't trust myself to stop.. hahahahaha

So I make sure I have the shake at about 7:30am when the monsters are having their breakfast, then I drink 1L of water between then and 12:30 when I have my next shake, then another 1L of water, and I have my dinner about 5:30pm. 

I think I struggle more at night when the kids are in bed and I'm studying or just done the cleaning and I think I should be eating chocolate.. haha I'm staying strong though this week ready for my big night out on saturday

xx


----------



## jay92

I'm totally the same. Once lo is in bed and all the
Housework is finished my night doesnt feel complete
Without a piece(bar) of chocolate lol!! How bad is that!!!

Okay gonna try drink more water aswell. 

Are you doing a lot of excercise? 

Ohhh bet you can't wait to go out, not long now.

Xx


----------



## Chimpette

jay92 said:


> I'm totally the same. Once lo is in bed and all the
> Housework is finished my night doesnt feel complete
> Without a piece(bar) of chocolate lol!! How bad is that!!!
> 
> Okay gonna try drink more water aswell.
> 
> Are you doing a lot of excercise?
> 
> Ohhh bet you can't wait to go out, not long now.
> 
> Xx

Hi Jay92,

Totally not bad, mine was a packet of crisps and a bar of chocolate.. :haha:

I'm doing absolutely no exercise at all at the moment, to be honest I have the gym membership I just don't have the motivation to go, I'm afriad people will laugh at me so I'm going to lose some weight 1st and then start going.. at least that's the plan. Are you doing any..?

I know 4 sleeps and counting, the last time I was out was before christmas.. so it's been a long time coming.. haha


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hi Jay92, how's it going? I am on day 3 and finding it ok so far. I'm not doing any more exercise than I do already (I walk everywhere I go as I don't drive) 4 more days til I weigh again. Dreading it. 

Snack wise, I either have a piece of fruit, Muller light, WW, snacks, wotsits or any snack under 100 cals. I'm finding it fine atm. And I love the shakes. It definitely satisfies my want for choc. 

I have chocolate, cafe latte and vanilla flavour and they are all so yummy. 

Hope you are all doing well Xx


----------



## jay92

Hi ladies, I will defo be a more frequent poster lol.
In the middle of moving atm. Virgin is getting re-installed
On saturday. Strange how much I miss the internet lol!!

Ughh tell me about it. Our gyms up here are full of skinny minnies lol.
(They never EVER seem to break a sweat!!)
I walk about 2 miles most days but I just have 0 motivation.

Lol Aw that is a long time ago lol!
I sew so I help run a class every Friday night and we have a
glass of wine, that's about as Wild as I get lol!!


Hi +tive thoughts, I have to admit yesterday didn't go too well as
We were moving so it was a case of grab something when you can.

Ohh I'm gonna pick up some of those snacks you suggested. 
I love salad but it does not agree with my I.b.s :(

I have the chocolate and strawberry shakes. Never seen vanilla
But that does sound tastey.

A friend is having a BBQ/jubilee party this weekend so think 
There may be some cheating lol.


----------



## +tivethoughts

So this is day 4 on the shakes, and I have to say - I'm not finding it too bad...

..However, every day I have had one or another "distraction" from the diet :dohh: Monday went really well. Tuesday I had lunch with a friend, with the intention of having my shake for dinner. My mum arranged a BBQ and although I didnt go over the top, I was still disappointed with myself lol. (And I had 1 too many drinkies too! ooooops!) Yesterday went really well, and I had a shake for breakfast, one for lunch and a WW ready-meal for dinner. I had 3 100cal snacks. 

Today....Well, I had shake for brekkie and then.....my mum phoned as she's not having a good time atm. I went round and she made us bacon rolls for lunch.... :dohh: So I am at work at the moment - and plan to have my shake when I get home (23:30 ish)...I'm just wondering whether that's too late? But, hey...it's better than having a meal at that time right?!

Hope you ladies are getting on well and can give me the kick up the backside I need!! 

xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Well I have been good uptil last night when I had a takeaway pizza... doh! You know those days when you just can't be bothered by the time I had got the kids to bed and I didn't want to make anything.

Also I had forgotten to take my shake to work so I didn't have anything all day from 7:30am... except water haha

Hope we all have a good weigh in


----------



## jay92

Hello ladies :D

At last I have internet again! YIPEEE! Didn't think i'd miss it this much lol!

Oh +tive thoughts we will all defo get there together, i think the biggest problem with me anyways is habbit! 

If im peckish i'll nearly always grab a bag of crisps or chocolate. 
And i know its wrong & i want Sophie to grow up eating healthily, so for her i will 
deffo change. 

i have two pics from Florida i shall post when i go on my laptop : one was 3 years ago and one was last year and it makes me sick lol! 
If i could get back to where i was 3 years ago i'd be happy. 

Maybe we should post pics of when we were happiest with ourselves and work towards that!? 

Chimpette ; your night outs finally here! have a drink for me whilst your out :D 
Don't get too drunk lol!! Have a great time 

Justine 

x


----------



## +tivethoughts

Why did I do that? I just weighed 2 days early....and I've haven't lost a thing! :-( in a way its made me more determined to be strict this weekend! I have to be. 

Hope u ladies are doing well. 

Siobhan Xx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Justine & Siobhan,

Well my big night out yesterday, it was awesome, although my feet are still hurting... haha And my head doh!

Got the scales today and I've lost 4lb this week.... people have started noticing that I'm losing weight now and mention it when they see me, which makes me beam from ear to ear.. and now I'm more determined to stick to the diet now I know it's working :o)

Dont' worry Siobhan I had a week where I didn't think I had lost anything and then the 2 days later I got the scales and I'd lost 4lbs... hopefully the same will happen to you.. Is it your time of month if you don't mind me asking, because that could make a difference...

Going to have a bad day tomorrow as my ma, pa and great auntie are coming round so i'm cooking a roast for dinner and then a buffet for the evening.

Have you got any plans for the jubilee..?


----------



## Natty_babez

Well i went to the doctors and have an appointment with the health trainer i have no idea what she's going to suggest tho !!! They have finally allowed me to start coming of my citalopram yeyyy so now i'm on 20mg n fingers crossed in 2 weeks time when i go back i'll be dropped to 10

Hopefully i will start getting somewhere now fingers crossed. Hs ayone been to se health trainer does anyone know what they do?

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Natty,

I went to my doctors awhile ago and asked for help in losing weight and was basically told that they wouldn't refer me and that I should eat less and exercise and that was it.. hahahaha Great help thanks very much doc.

I hope you find the answers your looking for, and they can help you. Fingers crossed as well they lower your dose to 10 and hopefullly the weight will fall off :o)


----------



## jay92

Morning girlies:) 
Hope we are all well & had a fab jubilee weekend!!

Chimpette well done on losing more! 
I have to admitt i have been rubbish last week so starting afresh today; 
and will weigh in every monday!

Glad your night out went well :) 

I was at the dunelm mill sale yesterday and kitted out the new house lol. Few more bis to get then we're sorted. 

Anyways thought i would post the pics i mentioned & if anyone fancys joining me fabby!

And Siobhan don't worry ; you will get there! 

xx


----------



## Chimpette

jay92 said:


> Morning girlies:)
> Hope we are all well & had a fab jubilee weekend!!
> 
> Chimpette well done on losing more!
> I have to admitt i have been rubbish last week so starting afresh today;
> and will weigh in every monday!
> 
> Glad your night out went well :)
> 
> I was at the dunelm mill sale yesterday and kitted out the new house lol. Few more bis to get then we're sorted.
> 
> Anyways thought i would post the pics i mentioned & if anyone fancys joining me fabby!
> 
> And Siobhan don't worry ; you will get there!

Hi Jay,

Always good to have a fresh start when you've had a naughty week, at least your heading back to the diet, so who cares about last week ;o) 

I love buying stuff for the house, what did you get...?

Can't wait to see your pictures, I'm trying to find some of me, although it appears I was always fat.. hahahahaha :haha:

xx


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all doing well. Just a quick one to say I'm leaving - Ive been on the shakes for almost 2 weeks and Ive put on weight. This one is not for me :( Back to calorie counting on MFP for me as it has been the only thing to work - ever lol...makes sense I suppose! 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Menelly

Natty_babez said:


> I'm soooo hopin i've lost somethin this Wednesday i've been quite good (we went out Saturday so had a drink n pizza eeek ) I know this is completly the wrong forum for this question but do any of you ladies know if having the Mirena coil can make you gain weight? I've had it in for a good few months now thinks its about 6 and even tho i haven't been watching what i've been eating i've piled on weight. I went to put some pants on i only wore a month ago n couldn't do the top button up :( So wondering if this might be some of the problem !!!
> 
> Anyway good luck when you weigh yourself girlies n fingers crossed for us all
> 
> xxx

My mom gained a TON of weight with Mirena. She looked like she was 9 months pregnant again constantly. :( It also really interfered with her mood.

Hi ladies! I'm in the US not the UK so I can't do Tesco's shakes, but I'm doing a different protein shake plan. I'm still breastfeeding so I have to keep my calories fairly high, but need to do something to shift the weight. I've been doing it a week and a half now, and I'm down 7.8lbs so far. :) I'll take it!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies, 

I've decided to start a journal so if you need me I'll be on there ;o)

Menelly, good luck with your shakes hope you get to where you want to be x


----------



## LadyRoy

Hi Girls!,

Just wanted to say congrats on starting those diets even though it is blooming tough work! You will feel heaps better in the end.

I have just started on these as they have less carbs and more protein so you feel fuller and don't need any snacks. I get them from ebay for £18 inc delivery rather than here!

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/p...2443&prodid=2690&searchterm=diet fuel&rdcnt=1

They are excellent and they will have to be as I have 7-8 stone to loose LOL 

Good luck and keep up the hard work xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not weighing, but my work trousers are MUCH looser


----------



## andrewlanesc

How expensive are they?


----------

